# Opinions please



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

I say go for it, these would be my choice if I was doing the same to my Cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

OMFG BATMAN.


Its exactly what i'm looking for. A black wheel, machined lip, and a red pinstripe.

You should definitely get these, I wanna see the stance!!!


On a serious note, its either going to look amazing, or slightly weird on a white cruze. IMO


----------

